# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Korekcja wzroku

## Usyk

Witam.
Obecnie nosze okulary w ktorych widze troszke gorzej. 
Byłem u okulisty i powiedziano mi ze szkla sa za mocne. 
Slabszych mi nie dobrano bo ponoc oczy zmeczone.. (probowalismy dobrac)
Zalecono mi kupić soczewki prawie dioptrie słabsze. Nosic je przez tydzien i wrocic by dobrać szkla okularowe.
Problem polega na tym ze jak zakladam te soczeski wcale nie widzę rewelacyjne, ba nawet gorzej jak niby w tych za mocnych. 
Pytanie moje.. czy jest takie cos mozliwe.. ze oczy przyzwyczaily sie do tych mocnych szkiel i musze faktycznie ponosic te slabsze soczewki by mozna bylo przeprowadzic  badanie..
Wspomne jeszcze o tym ze na maszynie ktora pokazuje jaka mamy wade to po 4-krotnym zakropleniu faktycznie wynik wyszedl o dioptrie mniejszy (tzn  z -4 na -3)

----------


## Frozen88

jezeli masz taki problem to ja moim zdaniem zmieniłabym wgl okuliste . A nie lepiej przy tej wadzie np zrobić sobie laserowa korekcje wzroku ? Teraz jest promocja na zabieg korekcji laserowej metoda lasek w Optegrze . I jest ona od 999 zł dostępna  :Wink:  Wiec jest to na prawde ogromna promocja , sama się nad nią zastanwiam  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A kto ten zabieg ma wykonywać? Nie sugerowałabym się jedynie ceną. Ja miałam laserową korektę w Spektrum, też lasek, w cenie miałam 5 miesięcy badań kontrolnych po zabiegu. A mój zabieg przeprowadził dr Ćwirko, jeden z lepszych specjalistów w Polsce.

----------


## Lumiana

a ja widziałam w Optegrze na lasek niezłe promo....chyba 999 zł. Więc myślę ze cena jest na prawdę całkiem ok :Smile:

----------


## Darunia123

Do niezarejestrowany z 14.08.2017 z godziny 21:31  -  : W Optegrze jest wielu bardzo dobrych specjalistów , którzy zajmują się taką laserową korekcją wzroku . A jeżeli juz pytasz to świetny lekarzem jest dr Dominiki Uram . On własnie przeprowadził u mnie zabieg lentivu , również skorzystałam z letniej promocji . Wybierając tą klinikę sugerowałam się ceną , renomą oraz pozytywnymi opiniami , które znalazłam w sieci . I oczywiście również rekomendacjami znanych osób .

----------


## Lucka

Potwierdzam, lekarz jest na prawdę ok! zwrócił u mnie uwagę na coś co z pozoru wyglądało niegroźnie. No i dzięki temu mam znaczną poprawę wzroku bo wyleczona!

----------


## Maysha

autorze wątku , jeśli masz wade -3 i -4 , to z teo co pamietam bez problemu sie kwalifikujesz do zabiegu  lentivu, Przynajmniej ja tak miałam , przedział jest bodajże  od -0,5 do -10,0

----------


## Pobik

A spokojnie, z taką wadą można się zakwalifikować do Lentivu! i polecam ten zabieg bo jest na prawdę dobry!

----------


## Bulgaria

fajnie , wy tu martwiliście sie samą wada wzroku , a ja musialam się martwić mimo mlodego wieku początkiem zaćmy . Na szczescie miałam możliwość zoperowania jej za 0 zł w lexum w Ostravie . Wszytsko dzięki Optegrze bo taka promocja to tylko z nią  :Wink:

----------


## Kassia

ojej a to niedobrze! ale mam nadzieję ze udało Ci się pozbyć zaćmy! widać LExum ma różnego rodzaju rozwiązania na wadę wzroku!i to jest fajne że w jednym miejscu można zrobić różne zabiegi!

----------


## Sigmas

w Lexum polecam Lentivu - oczywiście to lekarz decyduje jaki zabieg i czy można go zrobić ale dla mnie to jest świetny zabieg!!

----------


## korney007

Korekcja laserowa wzorku jest podobno super opcją, sama sie nad nią zastanawiam, ale najpierw musze odłożyć trochę kasy na to

----------


## AHouse

Jest teraz zabieg Lentivu w promocji z Optegrą   :Wink:  Ja jestem po zabieg tydzień czasu i zaoszczędziłam w sumie 2600 zł  :Wink:  Takze jak jest promocja to korzystaj  :Wink:

----------


## Satika

ooo to można tyle zaoszczędzić na Lentivu? nie wiedziałam tego - mimo że wiem że jest to na prawdę fajny i szybki. I ze warto sobie ta metoda zoperować wzrok!

----------


## Salonoptyczny-Gdansk

A ile konkretnie można zaoszczędzić? Bo moim zdaniem warto byłoby podać tutaj szczegóły, tak aby każdy z Użytkowników na forum wiedział na czym stoi oraz ile kosztuje taki zabieg.

----------


## Melania88

laserowo miałam usuwana ale zaćmę . To był bodajze laser femtoskundowy z tego co pamiętam . A zaćmę udało mi się usunąć za 1999 zł w Optegrze w Polsce . I dostałam jeszcze bon na kwotę 50 zł na wizytę kontrolna  :Wink:

----------


## Francesca

Tu jest bardzie mowa o laserowej korekcji wzroku :Wink:  Ja się wybieram na wizytę kwaliikacyjną do klinki optegra w Rzeszowie . Dopiero co otwarta  :Wink:  Mam nadzieję ,ze ja przejdę bez zarzutu i zakwalifikuje się do zabiegu Lentivu  :Wink:

----------


## Kokardka

Najlepszą metodą na poprawę jest zabieg lentivu . bardzo szybko do siebie doszłam .  :Wink:  Zabieg wlasnie mialam w Optegrze w rzeszowie . Z zabiegu jestem bardzo zadowolona jak i również z lekarzy  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może zmień specjalistę? ranking.abczdrowie.pl/ Tak jak wyżej pisałaś twój problem jest dość złożony i może ci pomóc po prostu zmiana na dobrego okulistę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam wykonywaną korektę wady wzroku w Damianie w Warszawie i polecam wszystkim! Cudowni lekarze, z wyjątkowym podejściem do pacjentów. Sam zabieg przebiegł bardzo szybko i bezboleśnie!

----------


## Ninoczka3105

Ja póki co czekam na zaieg Lentivu w Optegrze w Lublinie , który bedę miała 3 lipca. Nie mogę się doczekac zabiegu i tego momentu jakw koncu przestane nosić te obrzydliwe okulary  :Wink:

----------


## Bucikowa

Ja miałam laserową korekcję wzroku w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka w Warszawie. Bardzo dobrze zoperowali mi oczy i nie musze nosić okularów  :Wink:

----------


## Salomea

Bardzo dobrą kliniką jest One Day Clinic W Czechach. To polska klinika  która specjalizuje się w usuwaniu zaćmy. Dobrze jest wiedzieć że tam nie trzeba czekać ,a soczewki sa  Asferyczne która daja lepszą jakość widzenia wieczorem i w nocy.To istotne bo nie wszędzie dają takie soczewki. Plusem jest też to że można zabieg refundować z polskiego NFZ.

----------


## CocoCh

Z mojej strony bardzo mogę polecić zabieg lentivu w Optegrze. Wada zeszła mi właściwie do zera. Zabieg krótki, około 15 minut ? Coś takiego. W każdym razie jest mega szczęśliwa, ze w koncu nie nosze tych okropnych okularów, z powodu których miałam straszny kompleks.

----------


## Isak heim

> Z mojej strony bardzo mogę polecić zabieg lentivu w Optegrze. Wada zeszła mi właściwie do zera. Zabieg krótki, około 15 minut ? Coś takiego. W każdym razie jest mega szczęśliwa, ze w koncu nie nosze tych okropnych okularów, z powodu których miałam straszny kompleks.


A gdzie miałaś zabieg dokładnie ? Ja mialam zabieg w katowickiej Optegrze. Po Lentivu mogłam 3 dni później lecieć juz samolotem  :Wink:

----------


## Mermaid

Tutaj widzę, bardzo duzo osób miało Lentivu. Ja akurat miałam zabieg w Optegrze ale Clearvu  :Wink:  Już dość jestem wiekowa, tzn po 40 stce jestem  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie właśnie korekcja wzroku była w przypadku zacmy robiona u dr Czubaka w klinice mega lens, bardzo profesjonalny i dobry oraz konkretny lekarz, jestem z niego bardzo zadowolona. Zabieg potrwał krótko, a wzrok odzyskałam dość szybko..

----------


## AintMe

Bardzo polecam Dzięgielewska Instytut Oka w Warszawie. Miałam tutaj laserow korekcję wzroku, trafiłam na super panią dr  :Wink:  Fachowa opieka, miła atmosfera.

----------


## PatrycjaTomczak

Ze względu na koronawirus bałam się trochę zabiegu laserowej korekcji wzroku. Zabieg miałam w klinice Optegra w Szczecinie. Jak się okazało bałam się niepotrzebnie. Wszyscy tam przestrzegają zasad bezpieczeństwa. Maseczki, specjalne fartuchy, przylbice, dodatkowe ścianki w recepcji. Dbają o wszystko. Zabieg się udał. Mikro suchości w oku były ale już minęły. Jestem bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## GinaLL

Miałam Lentivu ale z kolei gdzie indziej bo we Wrocławiu u pana dr Grzegorza Nawrota  :Wink:  zabiegi i wszystkie konsultacje wykonuje z ogromną pasją, zawsze wsłuchuje się w potrzeby pacjenta.  W trakcie zabiegu jest bardzo spokojny, miły, omawia każdy krok

----------


## Sinulka

Tak we Wrocławiu Pan Nawrot jest doskonały, Wszystko dokładnie tłumaczy, jest rzeczowy i przede wszystkim bardzo pomocny! a się cieszę ze to wlaśnie na niego trafiłam i mogłam bezstresowo przejść ten cały proces

----------


## Kirla

no wlasnie tez uważam ze ta Optegra we Wrocławiu jest doskonała! sama byłam tam na zabiegu korekcji wzroku i bardzo sprawnie i dobrze mnie zakwalifikowali

----------


## Basia3_11

Jeśli nadal potrzebujesz pomocy, to serdecznie Ci polecam kontakt z OkoEkspert. Obsługa jest na niesamowicie profesjonalnym poziomie. Podczas mojej wizyty, podzielono się ze mną ogromną wiedzą, a do tego przeprowadzone badanie nie kosztowało mnie nawet złotówki  :Smile:

----------


## PiotrLis

SPEKTRUM Ośrodek Okulistyki Klinicznej to najlepsze miejsce w kraju gdzie można wykonać laserową korekcję wzroku. Zanim zdecydowałem się na ten zabieg, zasięgnąłem opinii odnośnie tego ośrodka i potwierdzam, że są one słusznie pozytywne. Polecam ten ośrodek!

----------


## EvaSimons

bardzo polecam klinikę Optegrę. Ja akurat mam pozytywne doświadczenie. Przeprowadzali mi tutaj zabieg Clearvu. Cieszę się ze miałam szanse w wieku 40 lat pozbyć się okularów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Warszawie bardzo dobra placówka okulistyczna to praskie Centrum Okulistyczne Jaskra. Specjalizują się szczególnie w diagnostyce i leczeniu jaskry, ale oczywiście wykonują badania w kierunku chorób degeneracyjnych siatkówki, AMD czy innych schorzeń oczu. Ja mam tam swoją ulubiona okulistkę, doktor Barbarę Polaczek-Krupę, to mega dobry lekarz i miła osoba, polecam wizyty u niej.

----------


## KatrinkaPP

> bardzo polecam klinikę Optegrę. Ja akurat mam pozytywne doświadczenie. Przeprowadzali mi tutaj zabieg Clearvu. Cieszę się ze miałam szanse w wieku 40 lat pozbyć się okularów.


A gdzie byłaś operowana ? Ja miałam akurat zabieg Lentivu i to akurat w Katowicach u pani dr Janiszewskiej Bil

----------


## Krejzi

> A gdzie byłaś operowana ? Ja miałam akurat zabieg Lentivu i to akurat w Katowicach u pani dr Janiszewskiej Bil


Też mialam zabieg u tej pani dr  :Wink:  I jestem mega zadowolona  :Wink:  z atmosfery jaka była podczas zabiegu.

----------


## OlgaM

A ja miałam zabieg w Dzięgielewska instytucie Oka w Warszawie. Mialam zabieg metodą EBK z której jestem zadowolona. A że szłam do mundurowych to  bardzo mi ten zabieg pomógł w codziennym funkcjonowaniu.

----------


## Urszula57

Najlepsi okuliści przyjmują w nowoczesnym ośrodku okulistycznym SPEKTRUM. Polecam udać się tam na konsultację.

----------

